# NEW: Seaview Interior Decals



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm pleased to announce my latest product: decals for the Seaview's interior.

These make short work of finishing the Moebius Seaview's interior. I've designed completely new artwork to fit directly over the stock kit interior and essentially "paint" all the molded in buttons, knobs, displays, what-have-yous.

The only paint used in the images on my site is rattlecan white to give the decals something to bite to. All of color is supplied by the decals (OK - the brass color is supplied by my brass ceiling girders).

As always, my decals are produced by JT Graphics to ensure quality.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I'm pleased to announce my latest product: decals for the Seaview's interior.
> 
> These make short work of finishing the Moebius Seaview's interior. I've designed completely new artwork to fit directly over the stock kit interior and essentially "paint" all the molded in buttons, knobs, displays, what-have-yous.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul, I got both your reply and one from PayPal for my order.
I can't wait, they look great......:woohoo:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Paul; I was at Jeff's (JT Graphics) last weekend working on a project, and I saw the decals firsthand. FANTASTIC art, and as you stated, the quality of JT Graphics products is well established. HIGHLY recommended!
Tom


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you Tom!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Those are OUTSTANDING and will make my seaview build a lot better. one thing i worry about now with the loss of use of my left hand/arm is how i will build it, let alone paint the small details like i USED to do so easily now i have some much needed help. THANK YOU !!!
Bert


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

All I can say is, OMO, this is something I had hoped for some time.:woohoo:
Just to have decals for my build is so great. Thank you Paul....:woohoo:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I ordered a set of these as well! They look FANTASTIC!

This will make detailing the interior so much better!

MMM


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

E mail sent Paulbo !
Bert


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Bert - Just checked the tracking - they should arrive today or tomorrow. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks paulbo, This was very kind of you and the Christmas spirt is alive and well. Your PM took me by surprise and brought me around to the Christmas spirit thanks again for your genorosity,
Bert


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You're quite welcome, Bert. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

They arrived today and they are NICE, I am happy Moebius is bringing us these GREAT models and everyone who takes the time and expense to bring us modelers aftermarket things to make these kits really stand out !!! thanks again and MERRY CHRISTMAS.
Bert


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine came today as well,I'm very happy.Thanks for finally making these availible.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You're quite welcome Falcon. I can't wait for you to post your work. (Hint)


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Looks like my shopping list just got longer. 

I need to get off my butt and order about $100 worth of stuff...soon.

Thanks again for making these available along with the other items, can't say enough good things about the Flying Sub interior!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Paul, I just got back home and picked up my decals and OMG they look great.....:thumbsup: Very nice job......:woohoo:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Just wondering guys, how accurate are these decals? The pics don't show much detail. Are the color accurate? I was thinking of getting a set and maybe the photoetch set also. Before making the investment, are they worth it? Not trying to cast aspersions Paul, just wondering.

Rogue


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi RogueJ,

Not a problem with the questions. The quick answer is that they are not accurate ... with an explanation.

The explanation: These decals have been made to fit the interior as it stands - i.e. I don't require anyone to do any modifications to the kit parts.

What they will do for you is eliminate minute the need to do the minute and highly detailed painting that would be required to get the interior looking good.

(I had previously designed a set of decals that were about 95% accurate, but they required a special "smoothy" interior that had all surface detail removed from it. That interior and the decals have been discontinued.)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RogueJ said:


> Just wondering guys, how accurate are these decals? The pics don't show much detail. Are the color accurate? I was thinking of getting a set and maybe the photoetch set also. Before making the investment, are they worth it? Not trying to cast aspersions Paul, just wondering.
> 
> Rogue


I think they are great......:thumbsup: I had some spots that it would be hard
to paint the detail, this did the trick.....:woohoo: You will not be disappointed.
All the artwork is just the size of it's place, that is a very nice point....:thumbsup: It is worth the cost for anyone that would like a very nice
control room detail....:wave:


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi Does anyone know if the Seaview decals will ever be available again? I never got any and they appear to be sold out and are not even listed on the website anymore. Or will another company take over and do a set? I was getting ready to build my Seaview and never got these the first time around....thx!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you all for your patience.

There will be an announcement soon about the future of my Moebius / Irwin Allen products. (Don't worry - it'll be good news, I'm just waiting 'til everything is official.)


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Speaking as a very happy user of the products that is good news!


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I'm pleased to announce my latest product: decals for the Seaview's interior.
> 
> These make short work of finishing the Moebius Seaview's interior. I've designed completely new artwork to fit directly over the stock kit interior and essentially "paint" all the molded in buttons, knobs, displays, what-have-yous.
> 
> ...


When I click the link all I get is ..................error '80020009' 
/product_detail.asp, line 113


----------



## doombuggy69 (Nov 5, 2002)

Thanks Paulbo. I will hold off on my Seaview build and move on the the Chariot for the time being. Hopefully some new and improved Seaview decals are in the works! I look forward to the announcement and will be the first in line to get them!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yeah.......me too. All I get is:

error '80020009'

/product_detail.asp, line 113


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I used the decals in my seaview build and I was very happy with them.
They really help bring the control room to life. I would say it's worth the wait to get this great product.

Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I've got a set of these. Haven't got around to using them yet but they look spectacular.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Y3a said:


> Yeah.......me too. All I get is:
> 
> error '80020009'
> 
> /product_detail.asp, line 113


Sorry about that - I should have replaced the information in the database with something along the lines of "this product not currently available" rather than just deleting it. Line 113 is where the page looks at the database for the product number it's looking for and gets an error 'cuz the record's been deleted.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The decals are back on sale. More info here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252055


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

and they are fantastic!


----------

